# How to add music to video files (what software?)



## The Darris (Jan 1, 2019)

Cubase user here. We are lucking in the older version of Cubase to be able to replace audio files to videos BUT it's very finicky (especially with mp4 videos that don't have audio tracked already on them). It doesn't always work so it's not a reliable approach to getting your music sync'd to a video file to send for approvals. 

I was lucky enough to work for a team where that part of the job was done for me but now I'm in a position where I have to do it myself. With that said, I have no clue how to do this since I don't own any proper video editing software.

What are you all using? I'd prefer something incredibly cheap (or free) but capable of basic video editing so that I can cut up my sequences from Reels as to send only the sections of the cues I've finished for review. I'm on PC but .mov files seem to be a "standard" that I'm used to seeing used on the projects I've been attached to. 

I'd like to be able to export HD (1080p) quality videos for personal use as well but I don't need anything super high end with FX or advanced coloring features. Just basic title, credits, and transitions are good for my purposes. Any ides?

Happy New Year!!

Chris


----------



## N.Caffrey (Jan 1, 2019)

I think DaVinci Resolve would work perfectly for you. And it's free.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jan 1, 2019)

I am in the EXACT position as Chris on this next project (team-wise). I'll check out Davinci Resolve. I am also on PC and hoping QuickTime 7 was available but alas not so. :(


----------



## lux (Jan 1, 2019)

I'm currently using Magix Video De Luxe for this kind of things.


----------



## Akarin (Jan 1, 2019)

I use Screenflow on Mac for recording screencasts. It's also very capable for adding audio to a video.


----------



## DynamicK (Jan 2, 2019)

Using *VSDC Free Video Editor* from NCH Software. You can also use *Reaper* ...you get a free DAW with it


----------



## d.healey (Jan 2, 2019)

Shotcut or Kdenlive or Reaper


----------



## Jaap (Jan 2, 2019)

d.healey said:


> Reaper



Reaper is the new 42


----------



## Chris Hurst (Jan 2, 2019)

Quite impressed with Shotcut, considering it is free!


----------



## jamwerks (Jan 2, 2019)

You'd think Steiny would either add all needed features to C10 or make themselves a video app!?


----------



## ScoreFace (Jan 2, 2019)

I'm using Camtasia 2018. It is perfect for me to make screencaptures and other simple things, easy to use and super-easy to add music to videos.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jan 2, 2019)

N.Caffrey said:


> I think DaVinci Resolve would work perfectly for you. And it's free.


+1 for Davinci Resolve. It's free and has robust encoding and editing features.


----------



## The Darris (Jan 2, 2019)

N.Caffrey said:


> I think DaVinci Resolve would work perfectly for you. And it's free.


YES!!!

This works like a charm. It took me 10 minutes from download, install, to rendering a 35 second cue. Thanks for this recommendation!! 

I've spend a bit a time just looking through the features and I'm honestly surprised that this is freeware. Could one assume this is the Reaper of the film editing world?

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jan 2, 2019)

The Darris said:


> YES!!!
> 
> This works like a charm. It took me 10 minutes from download, install, to rendering a 35 second cue. Thanks for this recommendation!!
> 
> ...


It's industry standard for color grading. At any post production house, you'll see Resolve and Pro Tools for onlining.

Pretty sweet that it's free. Blackmagic makes money selling hardware mostly, and pro licenses for Resolve to run 3d, noise reduction, multiple cpus, stuff you'd need to run a studio.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jan 2, 2019)

The Darris said:


> YES!!!
> 
> This works like a charm. It took me 10 minutes from download, install, to rendering a 35 second cue. Thanks for this recommendation!!
> 
> ...


Sweet!!!! Done deal - I'll get on this bandwagon.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jan 3, 2019)

Cannot believe Davinci Resolve is free. Uber easy to use and instantly made me forget any 'replace' audio in vid' function in Cubase 8.5. Thanks to those that made the excellent recommendation.


----------



## colony nofi (Jan 3, 2019)

Davinci Resolve is awesome.
Also, so is FFMpeg for when you need to do things you can't figure out some other way. But its command line... Damn powerful though.
Also, Video Slave 4 seems to have great export options (just fiddling myself with this workflow now)


----------



## jcrosby (Jan 3, 2019)

Mac: Logic does a solid job for score drafts.

PC: Vegas. (Have wanted this to be ported to Mac for ages. Only video editor I’ve found that treats editing videos like it’s a daw...)


----------



## colony nofi (Jan 4, 2019)

Question : Can logic export a section of a longer reel as a short clip? I've been hoping steinberg can make this happen now they've got a completely new video engine in nuendo that they have far more control over (no longer using quicktime)


jcrosby said:


> Mac: Logic does a solid job for score drafts.
> 
> PC: Vegas. (Have wanted this to be ported to Mac for ages. Only video editor I’ve found that treats editing videos like it’s a daw...)


----------



## HiEnergy (Jan 5, 2019)

I use Resolve (free version, restricted to HD and fewer effects) for HD video, Vegas (bought in the Humble Bundle last month for 25 USD) for HD and 4k video and Reaper for voiceover recording.


----------



## jcrosby (Jan 6, 2019)

colony nofi said:


> Question : Can logic export a section of a longer reel as a short clip? I've been hoping steinberg can make this happen now they've got a completely new video engine in nuendo that they have far more control over (no longer using quicktime)


 
Yeah. You just set the start/end markers or export a region... You'd choose:
_File-->Movie-->Export Audio to Movie...
_
And definitely... Quicktime sucks ever since they got ride of QT Pro.


----------



## colony nofi (Jan 6, 2019)

I still use QT Pro on 10.13 and 10.14, but its definitely not going to function forever - and I dislike needing to use a second piece of software.
Nice to know re logic. I have a copy - and could possibly even just use it for exporting.... never thought of that as an option.


----------



## Illico (Jan 7, 2019)

I export audio from Cubase, then use ffmpeg to mix both video and audio, see
https://vi-control.net/community/threads/cubase-10-export-video-and-audio.77033/#post-4337459


----------

